# new member



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

recived my pack today very happy thanks guys will post pix of the stickers on the car soon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie, Welcome to the TTOC.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome to the club mate.


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

hay mike just noticed ur 1 after me  ur 2276 im 2275


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have either of you registered for the TTOC members area ? The next person to register gets acomplete online set of club magazines plus triggers another giveaway to another lucky member.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

jamie408 said:


> hay mike just noticed ur 1 after me  ur 2276 im 2275


Hiya Jamie. That almost makes us brothers.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Have either of you registered for the TTOC members area ? The next person to register gets acomplete online set of club magazines plus triggers another giveaway to another lucky member.


I thought we did that automatically when we became TTOC members. 

Can you tell what we have to do then. I'm a bit confused. Doesn't take much.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike007 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have either of you registered for the TTOC members area ? The next person to register gets acomplete online set of club magazines plus triggers another giveaway to another lucky member.
> ...


Go to www.ttoc.co.uk/members and register . Bob's your uncle


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Thanks mate. Didn't realise this needed doing. Done just waiting for admin,to active.


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

brothers lol love it hope u dont have a black tt with 19" lol


----------

